# Golden is very sick: need help



## TannersOwner (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi, sorry if I post this in the wrong section. I wasn't sure if this should go in the health section or senior member section.

My Golden, Tanner, is not doing too well, at all. A little backstory. On Christmas day 2010 we had to take him to the emergency clinic for a spleenectemy, a tumor was attached to his spleen and ruptured, so they took it and the spleen out immediately. The tumor was 8 lbs, we were never able to see it because it was so far in his abdomen, and his fat (he's a very big dog, structure wise and fat wise) was around it. He recovered fine and has been acting like a new dog until two weeks ago.
Two weeks ago he starting not eating, became very constipated, and was extremely lethargic. We took him to the vet and they ran some tests. His white blood cell count was very high (in the 30,000s) and his red blood cell count was very low, indicating something was attacking. They gave us daily steroid pills and antibiotics. We put him on those and he got well within the next day. 
However today (Sat) I woke up and he was already downstairs and outside but he would not move or get up to greet me. Now he will barely move, he'll only walk a little ways before he lays back down and breathes heavy for a minute, his tongue is very pale and his noes is dry. I don't know what's wrong or what to do. He was like this last week and the vet didn't say much about the way he acted, only his blood count levels. We can't just keep taking him in every time he feels bad, however if he doesn't show signs of improvement tomorrow I'm going to have to. He's not grunting or wimpering at all, so nothing is hurting I don't think, but he could be uncomfortable. Also he's drinking lots of water and is salivating a lot, but he's been thirsty all week and the vet said the steroid would do that. After he drinks he seems to hiccup or burp for 30 seconds or so.
My two theories are:
1.Because of his spleen removal his immune system is compromised, he could be reacting to allergies. It is the first warm day this week and the trees are starting to bloom. Due to his weakened immune system could he just not be able to fight allergies?
2. Heaven forbid, but I'm afraid his cancer might be back. My only question about this theory though is he was perfectly fine last night. Begging for my dinner, greeting me and everything. I just can't see him changing overnight like this if it was cancer doing this to him.
Thanks for reading this. I'm really worried about him. I'm 18 and I got him for my 9th birthday and he's my best friend. I want to take the absolute best care I can of him but I just don't know what to do and the vet just doesn't seem like he can diagnose anything. Any replies are appreciated.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

(( Hugs Sweetie )) You are wise beyond your years and Thank you for being there for your Boy. 

did the vet run tests to see if the cancer is back? X-rays to look for a bowel obstruction? He sounds like he is very ill, but that's rather obvious. Have you considered taking him onto an Emergency Vet that can be very thorough? My prayers are with you, I know it's hard. We love our Babies so much. I would get him to a vet right away, and see what is causing him to stop eating, no energy. It does not sound good to me at all.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh no, I'm so sorry you are dealing with this. Did the vet that performed the splenectomy mention your dog has hemangiosarcoma? From your description of his symptoms it certainly appears to me your dog is in the final stages of this horrific and terminal cancer disease. I'm so sorry to be so blunt, especially because I've been in your shoes twice before and it just stinks, but chances are if you dog had a splenectomy, and a cancer diagnosis, it is hemangiosarcoma. It's a cancer of the blood vessels and connective tissues and unfortunately it is terminal and it progresses quickly. Some dogs can receive temporary remissions, but generally it progresses so fast it makes you head spin. We lost our first golden on the operating table to the disease. Our second golden lived for 107 days after his splenectomy, with help of chemotherapy. If your boy had a splenectomy at Christmas, he's already received the blessing of 2.5 months, which, sadly, is a lot for a hemangio dog. Please get with your dog's veterinarian because I fear your boy is in the final stages. I am so sorry.....it is just horrific...HUGS...


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Sorry, But I have to Ditto what DallasGold says.... she put it so much more eloquent than I could..... Again, I am so very sorry Sweetie. I would agree that it sounds like your Boy is at the end of his battle.  

Big Hugs to you and Tanner.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I agree with Tuckers Mom and Dallas Gold. Please get him to a vet ASAP! I lost my heart dog to Hemangio and I know what you are going through. It may now be time to give him that final hardest gift.....a peaceful end.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

I am so very sorry about your baby-get him to vet immediately!
They don't usually cry or whimper, but he could be in pain.
This is very serious.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

The reason that Tanner has pale gums is because he is bleeding internally from what is very likely hemangiosarcoma. A dog can have a little bleed that stops on its own temporarily, but eventually, they will have a big internal bleed that will kill them. Please talk with your vet or get him in today, as you don't want him to suffer. I am very sorry that it seems your pup is about to get his angel wings


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thankfully, I have no experience with cancer in dogs, only old age. I just want to say I'm sorry this is happening to Tanner and you. They are taken from us too quickly.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

It is so very hard to say goodbye, but the most loving thing we can do for our beloved Goldens is to help them rest before their lives become an agony.

Holding you and Tanner in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## TannersOwner (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your responses. I wanted to give an update. He is actually doing better, his tongue has regained it's color and he is eating. He is more alert and not as lethargic as well. I want to correct something I think I misstated earlier. The tumor was never confirmed as cancerous. His stomach is not bulging, which is a sign of internal bleeding. I thank you all for your words and suggestions, and we will definitely get him to the vet as soon as we can, but I'm honestly just not willing to thrown in the towel yet, at least until it's confirmed. But I also know that we need to do what's best for him. I'll let you know how its going.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I just saw this thread. I, like you, was very scared. I hope he continues to improve and a vet can give you some idea of what is going on. Healing thoughts headed your way from Maine.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

TannersOwner said:


> Thanks everyone for your responses. I wanted to give an update. He is actually doing better, his tongue has regained it's color and he is eating. He is more alert and not as lethargic as well. I want to correct something I think I misstated earlier. The tumor was never confirmed as cancerous. His stomach is not bulging, which is a sign of internal bleeding. I thank you all for your words and suggestions, and we will definitely get him to the vet as soon as we can, but I'm honestly just not willing to thrown in the towel yet, at least until it's confirmed. But I also know that we need to do what's best for him. I'll let you know how its going.


Way to go, Tanner! Wonderful news! Thank you so much for letting us know.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Anytime your dog's tongue and gums are pale, it is serious! Please get Tanner into your vet (an emergency vet if necessary). 

Was the tumor checked to see if it was cancerous? What may have happened is like a previous poster wrote (DallasGold maybe), with Hemangio, frequently you get a small bleed that resolves itself, but is a warning that another will come soon. 

The reason we all jumped to the Hemangio possibility so quick is that about a third of all of our Goldens will be lost to Hemangio just about the age your boy is.

We don't want you to give up hope or to stop fighting for your boy but we wanted to prepare you for the possibility of losing him and urge you to get him into a vet.

Good Luck and I hope you have a long time to share with your boy.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So glad to hear Tanner is doing better. We will keep you both in our thoughts and prayers. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm glad Tanner is doing better and I hope you get more time with him.

Why was the tumor not biopsied one way or another? If your dog had a splenectomy it would be malpractice for the veterinarian NOT to biopsy. Please call and ask the vet that did this what the biopsy report showed. You owe it to yourself to know exactly what you are dealing with and then you can help Tanner in the best way possible.

There are cases where splenectomies result in benign diagnoses; however, these dogs have to be carefully monitored because their immune systems are compromised from the loss of the spleen. I've heard that 50% of them are hemangio and 50% benign, but at least 25% of all golden retrievers acquire hemangiosarcoma. My dogs' veterinarian puts the odds greater for a tumor to be cancerous.

It's true, dogs with hemangiosarcoma do have what are called "mini-bleeds", where they bleed internally, then it resolves, only to come back within days, or at best, weeks. Eventually the hematocrit levels are so low they cannot rebuild red blood cells and pass away. If your dogs gums, tongue or ear flaps are/were white or pale, it's an emergency situation, no matter what.

Our very first golden displayed the exact symptoms you described on a July 2. Back then it took days to get a sonogram and surgery (hard to believe but true). We got a sonogram 5 days later that showed the enlarged spleen and his surgery was on July 14, when the surgeon called us to report it was absolutely hopeless-the cancer was everywhere and he doubted the dog would survive the week. Between the 2nd and the 14th our guy rallied a bit, but ultimately the cancer won. 

Your vet should be doing frequent hematocrit (RBC) counts for you, whether or not the diagnosis was hemangiosarcoma, because your dog is at best severely anemic. Anemia can be treated, but you need to get on it; otherwise Tanner is suffering. 

I hope your dog is one of the lucky ones, but he needs to be seen by a veterinarian today.

Edit: Re your statement his stomach is not bulging so he's not bleeding internally--this is not true--you can have internal bleeds without a bulging tummy. Our second hemangio dog never had a bulging stomach after his splenectomy, but his last bleed was severe, to the point he could not rebuild his red blood cells that last day.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

So glad to hear that Tanner is doing better. I am praying that it is not the dreaded disease that took my Lucy 2 months ago and so many of our loved furbabies. 

Praying for Tanner and for you.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Thoughts are with you today as Tanner continues to hang on... <3


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

TannersOwner said:


> We can't just keep taking him in every time he feels bad


Oh yes you can, and you must! I am really sorry that you are going through this with your dog. Forgive me for being blunt, but this statement you made in your first post really bothered me. When you brought this dog into your home and your life, you signed up to provide care and well being for this animal. You have a moral obligation to ensure they get whatever treatment is necessary, period. 

Having said that, I agree with what others have said that with your dogs history and current symptoms, you need to get him to a vet now.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

My Golden is currently battling Hemangiosarcoma. She had her splenectomy 6 weeks ago today. As others have said I would get him back to the vet as soon as possible.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I AM GLAD HE IS DOING WELL AND HOPE IT CONTINUES. YOUR ARE RIGHT, DON'T GIVE UP THE HOPE, DON'T THROW IN THE TOWEL UNTIL YOU KNOW SOMETHING FOR SURE AND HAVE TO MAKE A DECISION AND IT SOUNDS LIKE YOU ARE ON THE RIGHT TRACK WITH THAT. i HAVEHAD TO O THT 3 TIMES--IT IS NEVER EASY, BUT I ALWAYS SAY, TO KEEP A DOG IN PAIN AND MISERY WITH NO HOPE IS KEEPING HIM FOR YOURSELF, TO LET HIM GO STABS YOU IN THE HEART, BU YOU ARE DING IT FOR HIM...AND HE/SHE SHULD COME FIRST. WISHING ALL THE BET OR YOU AND TANNER.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tanner*

You and Tanner are in my thoughts and prayers.
I would take him to the vet immediately.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I hope GRFers can do their best to withhold judgment on the owner for the comment about not taking the dog in. I agree that it's important to take the dog back into the vet when the dog is clearly suffering and/or the gums indicate a serious health crisis. At the same time, I recognize that not everybody shares my beliefs about how much money is appropriate to spend on a dog's healthcare. The OP was willing to pay for open abdominal surgery and then worried enough to research the problems online, so clearly there's a great deal of care and commitment here. I just don't want folks to jump on the one line about not taking the dog in all the time. I read it as "I can't let him suffer to the point that he needs a vet intervention every day" not "I can't be bothered."

On a medical note, it really does sound like classic symptoms of hemangiosarcoma. I assume the tumor was biopsied and the results aren't back yet, so I wouldn't throw in the towel either, but I'm really fearing the worst right now.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> On a medical note, it really does sound like classic symptoms of hemangiosarcoma. I assume the tumor was biopsied and the results aren't back yet, so I wouldn't throw in the towel either, but I'm really fearing the worst right now.


If you go back and look at the original post, the splenectomy was done on 12/25/10, more than 2 months ago, more than enough time to get biopsy results, even with the holiday delays. What I think the OP is dealing with is the end stages of hemangiosarcoma for Tanner. I can only speak from my experiences with this cruel disease, but in the end it was painfully clear to me Barkley needed to be released from his body on that last day to alleviate suffering. I think a lot of us are thinking about Tanner's comfort right now, hoping he isn't suffering, but as we all know it isn't our decision and all we can do is encourage the OP to take Tanner to the vet, get a definitive answer on whether the tumor was benign or cancerous, and help his dog, who we know he clearly loves. 

To Tanner and his owner, my prayers and thoughts are with you. This is never easy.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, thanks for the clarification. I hadn't seen the date. I wonder why no biopsy was done on the tumor. That's probably the cheapest, most obvious part of the surgery, so if the vet didn't suggest it, that's a real failure of judgment.


----------



## TannersOwner (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi everyone. 
Tanner is doing really great, he's acting completely normal. Breathing normal, normal color, begging for my food like normal. He's even going up our large flight of stairs as well as an old dog does. He's eating and drinking water and moving around a lot. I really can't explain how quickly he turns. I will look into and inquire about those mini-bleed though. 
He was constipated for that whole day but he finally went Sunday morning. I think a lot of the problem was that he couldn't easily move because of the discomfort from the constipation and the anti-biotic that we've been giving made him sick since he hadn't eaten in a day. I'm still going to get him to the vet as soon as I can though. Obviously, it's my parents decision and money so I don't have a definite say in when we take him, but my parents love him very much as well and know he needs to go in. 
The reason we didn't get the tumor biopsied is because it was insanely expensive. We have decided that if it ever came to the choice of chemo or not, we would choose for not. We just don't want to put him through that all for a couple of sickly, uncomfortable months. 
And trust me, I know my moral obligation to my dog. We spent a fortune to have his spleenactamy and took him to the vet last week when he acted this way before and the vet wasn't able to tell us much. This most recent situation happened over the weekend and out regular vet isn't open on weekends. We didn't want to take him to the emergency vet because it would have been twice or 3 times the price. So we figured if he wasn't better by Sunday night, we'd take him Monday morning. But his color had returned by Saturday afternoon and by Sunday morning he was almost perfectly fine. I know he still needs to go and I am working on that. 
Thanks you everyone for your support, I'll post back here if anything happens.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

You have my thoughts and prayers for Tanner. I hope he continues to do well and enjoy his family.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm glad he's doing better. Please check his gums daily and if they are pale, that is a sign he may be bleeding internally. 

If he has another bout of constipation, try adding some canned pumpkin or cooked plain sweet potato in his food. The added fiber sometimes helps this condition. We did this for our first Golden when he was constipated and it was suggested by his veterinarian. 

There is a liquid vitamin supplement for pets that you can get online from pet retailers and Amazon called Pet-Tinic. It was recommended to us that we use it for our Barkley during his hemangiosarcoma battle to help him rebuild his blood cells and increase his hematocrit counts. These internal bleeds like your Tanner is probably experiencing really weaken the body and it is important to rebuild the red blood cells afterwards. When you go to the vet ask him/her about something like this. 

Keep us posted on Tanner. We all hope he continues to rally. We know you love him very much.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tanner*

Glad to hear that Tanner is doing better-I agree with Dallas Gold, please check his gums every day.


----------



## Almanac (Jan 26, 2011)

How expensive is a biopsy? I'm a little confused.. spleen surgery was fine, but the biopsy was expensive?

Not blaming the poster... or his parents.. I'm just wondering how much this normally costs.


----------



## cprcheetah (Apr 26, 2009)

Glad to hear he is doing better. I hope he continues to get better.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Almanac said:


> How expensive is a biopsy? I'm a little confused.. spleen surgery was fine, but the biopsy was expensive?
> 
> Not blaming the poster... or his parents.. I'm just wondering how much this normally costs.


I'm not sure where the OP is located and it will depend on his location, but here in Dallas, going to a very expensive veterinary practice, I was charged $142.50 for histopath (biopsy) when Barkley had his splenectomy last year. I had no choice in getting one or not--it wasn't presented to me as an option because it is crucial to determining his future treatment. I don't understand why the OP's vet gave his family an option to decline a biopsy, because now everyone is left to speculation on how to proceed and what to do. My guess is follow up vet visits will include a hematocrit check to see if Tanner is anemic and possibly more radiographs, which can be more expensive than a biopsy, depending on what they charge per view.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Almanac said:


> How expensive is a biopsy? I'm a little confused.. spleen surgery was fine, but the biopsy was expensive?
> 
> Not blaming the poster... or his parents.. I'm just wondering how much this normally costs.


I felt the same way, but I didn't want to get on the OP's case about it. Biopsies aren't typically more than $100-$200. The real cost is typically in obtaining the sample of the tissue in a surgery, but in this case, the surgery was already being performed.


----------



## TannersOwner (Mar 12, 2011)

Well, it turns out you guys were right. We took him to the vet. He has Hermangiosarcoma. He has masses around his lungs, causing him to breath with his abdomen rather than his chest. He also has masses around his heart and his liver is greatly enlarged. He is also very anemic. Since it is so widespread there is nothing we can do about it. We are just going to make him as comfortable as possible and keep him company. The vet didn't give us a definite time, it could be anywhere from a few days until a few weeks I guess. He just said that Tanner might fall asleep do to his lack of red blood cells and just not wake up, which would be the most peaceful way to go. We're not taking this very well, but we are just going to spend the rest of his time with him and keep him as happy as we can. Thanks everyone for your concern and thoughts, but this is just something that was always bound to happen I guess. 
As for the biopsy, I don't know how much it was but my parents just said it was expensive. It's not like it matters now.


----------



## mustluvgoldens (Feb 5, 2011)

Glad he's doing better but watch that gum color. Anemia can cause that and internal bleeding can cause the anemia. Sorry you're going through this. I think you might be wise to have the vet do an ultrasound to make sure about what's going on in there with masses and such. Good luck and hang in there.


----------



## mustluvgoldens (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh, No! I replied to your ealier post without seeing your last one. So sorry about your situation. Hugs!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*TannersOwner*

TannersOwner

I am so very sorry to hear this about Tanner, but I thought it sounded like hemangiosarcoma. That is what my sweet Smooch had and we sent her to the Rainbow Bridge on December 7th.

Please watch him closely-if he is having trouble breathing that can be painful-that's what our vet said about Smooch-you could see her sides moving in and out.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

TannersOwner said:


> Well, it turns out you guys were right. We took him to the vet. He has Hermangiosarcoma. He has masses around his lungs, causing him to breath with his abdomen rather than his chest. He also has masses around his heart and his liver is greatly enlarged. He is also very anemic. Since it is so widespread there is nothing we can do about it. We are just going to make him as comfortable as possible and keep him company. The vet didn't give us a definite time, it could be anywhere from a few days until a few weeks I guess. He just said that Tanner might fall asleep do to his lack of red blood cells and just not wake up, which would be the most peaceful way to go. We're not taking this very well, but we are just going to spend the rest of his time with him and keep him as happy as we can. Thanks everyone for your concern and thoughts, but this is just something that was always bound to happen I guess.
> As for the biopsy, I don't know how much it was but my parents just said it was expensive. It's not like it matters now.


 
My heart is breaking for your family. I am so sorry it's the horrible Hemangiosarcoma. My thoughts and prayers are with you all at this terrible time. I'm so sorry.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry you're going through this...it just reminds me of what we went through with Teddy. He did the same lethargic thing, we took him to the emergency vet where was pretty much forcing us to put Teddy down. We didn't and Teddy came home, he perked up to his normal self, but 4 days after the diagnosis, he passed away. I hope you get more time with your pup. Once again, I'm so sorry. Know that we're all here for you and that so many of us know what you and your family are going through.
Stay Strong! Love him to bits!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

TannersOwner
I am so sorry


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm very sorry that you're going through this as well! It just seems like this awful disease takes so many Goldens


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Hugs to all of you ... I'm sorry for the diagnosis. Spoil your baby and spend as much time as you can with him.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I've just read through this entire thread since page one, and my heart is just breaking. Tanner'sOwner, I'm so sorry this is the outcome. I was so hoping it was not going to be hermangiosarcoma. I know what it's like to lose a childhood dog to cancer. I hope he goes peacefully with you and the rest of his beloved people around him.


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

TannersOwner said:


> Well, it turns out you guys were right. We took him to the vet. He has Hermangiosarcoma. He has masses around his lungs, causing him to breath with his abdomen rather than his chest. He also has masses around his heart and his liver is greatly enlarged. He is also very anemic. Since it is so widespread there is nothing we can do about it. We are just going to make him as comfortable as possible and keep him company. The vet didn't give us a definite time, it could be anywhere from a few days until a few weeks I guess. He just said that Tanner might fall asleep do to his lack of red blood cells and just not wake up, which would be the most peaceful way to go. We're not taking this very well, but we are just going to spend the rest of his time with him and keep him as happy as we can. Thanks everyone for your concern and thoughts, but this is just something that was always bound to happen I guess.
> As for the biopsy, I don't know how much it was but my parents just said it was expensive. It's not like it matters now.



I'm so sorry for you all.


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry you are going through this. It is similar to our story with Taya, although she never had a cancer diagnosis after her splenectomy. As their red blood count goes down, they get more and more lethargic. Their mind is willing, but their body isn't.

We spent a lot of time on the floor hugging Taya...she enjoyed it, we enjoyed it. But in the end, we only had to look into her eyes to know that it was time to let her go. If her love for us and ours for her, could have kept her here, we'd still have her. But love isn't enough.

In the end, we did the selfless thing and let her go, giving her the best send off we could. 

Nothing I can say will chnge the course of time...but I can say I know how you are hurting and can send you prayers...and virtual hugs... 

Love your friend these last days/weeks... peace...


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry to hear about the diagnosis for Tanner. My girl is battling this same cancer right now so I can feel your pain. Give your boy a big hug from me.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh, I'm so sorry to read about Tanner.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Personally, if this were my dog, I would put him down instead of waiting for the cancer to take him. I say that without being present in your home with your dog, so your judgment here is going to be better than mine. I'm only going off of what you've written in the thread.

But, knowing how awful it can be when an organ or blood vessel ruptures, I would want to let my dog go on my terms before the crisis strikes.

But again, I'm not with the dog, so I can't read him for how much he's still enjoying life, and I believe only a caring owner can make the right decision for his own dog. So please take my comments merely as input, not as a claim that I know what's best for your dog.


----------



## mustluvgoldens (Feb 5, 2011)

*To Tanner's Mom*

Sorry you have to face this crisis. See if your vet is willing to come to your home so your boy can be released in a peaceful setting and in your arms. It will end up meaning a great deal to you. I let my Rex go under his favorite Crepe Myrtle tree, and I see it now from my office window starting to put out buds and turn green. Little things like that will help you get through losing him. So very sorry.

Always in my heart, Rex 11/18/01 - 9/2/10
3 weeks before he crossed the bridge doing what he loved most, fetching a tennis ball in the water.


----------



## mustluvgoldens (Feb 5, 2011)

*To Jenny Wren*

Your Taya was so beautiful.


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you Mustluvgoldens.

She was even more beautiful inside than outside...a very special angel who I still miss terribly...


----------



## cprcheetah (Apr 26, 2009)

I am so sorry for your bad news you got about Tanner :-( Just enjoy the time you have left with him.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I am so sorry about Tanner's diagnosis, I lost my first golden to hemangio and it was very similar to what you have experienced. I hope you are able to have some time with Tanner as long as he is feeling okay. Spoil him and take lots of pictures. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

tippykayak said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this. Personally, if this were my dog, I would put him down instead of waiting for the cancer to take him. I say that without being present in your home with your dog, so your judgment here is going to be better than mine. I'm only going off of what you've written in the thread.
> 
> But, knowing how awful it can be when an organ or blood vessel ruptures, I would want to let my dog go on my terms before the crisis strikes.
> 
> But again, I'm not with the dog, so I can't read him for how much he's still enjoying life, and I believe only a caring owner can make the right decision for his own dog. So please take my comments merely as input, not as a claim that I know what's best for your dog.


I agree, our Millie was diagnosed on January 9,2010. She seemed to be doing well just being picky about her eating. We decided to do comfort care day to day. On January 14 in the evening we picked up pain meds for her as she seemed to be uncomfortable. She slept comfortably for about two and a half hours. When she woke up she could not breathe. I sat up with her all night, she was suffering and could not lay down. Our vet had already closed for the day. I selfishly did not want to take her to her to the ER to end her suffering with a strange vet. Her whole eight years of her life I had always tried to make the right decisions when it came to her health and well being. She knew I would always try to make it better and trusted me when I had to take care of her ills and pains. This time I made the wrong decision. We waited until her vet opened the next morning. Believe me when I say this...IT HAUNTS ME!!!! and will the rest of my life, I am sobbing now as I write this. If we had known how it would have come to this suffering for her and us, we would have released her then. Send him off peacefully, it will hurt you like hell I know but at least it will not( hopefully it will not I pray for you) as much as it hurts and haunts me.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My heart goes out to you. And I pray for you that you find the strength to let your boy go before he has to endure what lies ahead for him otherwise.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My first 2 goldens were euthanized due to hemangiosarcoma. One was cardiac and one was splenic. The one with cardiac hemagio had miscellaneous clinical sounds for one month before it was obvious what she had. My second golden ruptured her splenic hemangiosarcoma in the parking lot of the referral hospital where she was going for her ultrasound. In her case, it became an instant "no brainer" on where we should go from there. My personal philosophy is that if my pet is dying from a fatal disease, I would rather euthanize "too soon" than wait "too long."


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Sally's Mom said:


> My first 2 goldens were euthanized due to hemangiosarcoma. One was cardiac and one was splenic. The one with cardiac hemagio had miscellaneous clinical sounds for one month before it was obvious what she had. My second golden ruptured her splenic hemangiosarcoma in the parking lot of the referral hospital where she was going for her ultrasound. In her case, it became an instant "no brainer" on where we should go from there. My personal philosophy is that if my pet is dying from a fatal disease, I would rather euthanize "too soon" than wait "too long."


Based on very sad personal experience, I have to agree................


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

MILLIESMOM said:


> I sat up with her all night, she was suffering and could not lay down. Our vet had already closed for the day. I selfishly did not want to take her to her to the ER to end her suffering with a strange vet. This time I made the wrong decision. We waited until her vet opened the next morning. Believe me when I say this...IT HAUNTS ME!!!! and will the rest of my life, I am sobbing now as I write this. If we had known how it would have come to this suffering for her and us, we would have released her then. Send him off peacefully, it will hurt you like hell I know but at least it will not( hopefully it will not I pray for you) as much as it hurts and haunts me.




You're not alone. We did precisely the same thing with Carmella and all of us still, to this day, regret that decision. We allowed Carmella to suffer simply because we wanted a particular vet to come by and help her cross the bridge.

What a sad situation for Tanner's owner. I sincerely hope that you have many good days left with him before you have to make the heartwrenching decision of saying goodbye.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry. Savor the time you have left with Tanner.


----------



## mustluvgoldens (Feb 5, 2011)

I've noticed quite a few of you saying you waited too long. Fortunately, my brother told me of his horrible experience with one of his dogs and helped me see that letting Rex go before things got critical was the right thing to do. One of his dogs was in kidney failure and on IV's, basically dialysis to keep him alive when he shouldn't have been. He had horrible seizures one morning and my brother couldn't get to his vet in time. He had to stop at a clinic where he knew no one as his vet was over an hour's drive away, and have his dog euthaized after hearing his screams and suffering for almost 45 mins. After he told me this and knowing that the end was near for Rex, I spent his last two days taking him swimming and to McDonald's and then my vet came to my house to let him go. I asked the vet one more time if there was anything we could do that had not been done already and he said no. Rex had become chemo/drug resistant and the cancer had spread from his liver and spleen to his lungs and intestines as well as to his skin in the cutaneous form of lymphoma. I truly believe Rex was about to become critical and I was going to have a middle of the night ER and not be able to have my vet come to my home. I'd already sworn I'd never lay in the floor at a vet's clinic with one of my dogs in my arms crying my heart out. I'd just done that two years earlier with another golden who suddenly went into kidney failure at the age of 13.5. 

After watching my dog slowly die in front of my eyes for 5.5 months, and lose about 30 pounds, I did the right thing and had few regrets. Both of us were ready. Letting them go while there is still a bit of dignity and quality of life isjust the right thing to do.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

When I let my last dog go, I did so well before the crisis hit. He might have lived for weeks longer than he did if we had continued with steroids or started chemo. However, his lymphoma (cutaneous panniculitis-like T-cell) had made him blind, had resulted in welts all over his body (hence the cutaneous part). He was OK, and fairly content to sit on a couch and be showered with filet mignon and affection. He even seemed to enjoy the game of getting around the house while blind (I think he just assumed we turned the lights out and were playing a new kind of game where we played with sounds and smells to find where to go).

However, his eye began to bulge, probably from a lesion behind it, and he was nothing like his happy athletic self, so we decided to let him go before the eye become more painful or before something truly terrible happened.

I don't regret it, and I don't think he would begrudge me the extra week or two on the couch he might have had if we had waited, or even the months we might have bought him with chemo (it was unlikely that chemo would have returned his sight, so that was a big factor in foregoing it). I kept coming up with excuses to wait another day, but I knew deep down that letting him go was better for him, even if it was harder for me.

So that's where I'm coming from when I say that we shouldn't be afraid to let a dog go a little early rather than risking a health crisis. Hemangiosarcoma is a tricky one, since the health crisis tends to be from ruptured blood vessels. Depending where and how they rupture, the passing could be quick and calm, or it could be painful and scary for the dog.

It's really important to remember that we don't really have control over all the aspects of the end of a dog's life. So for people who feel they waited too long and let their dog suffer, I hope you forgive yourselves. If you had perfect knowledge of how the disease would progress, you could have made a perfect decision. But you didn't, so you made the best decision you could. As long as the dog's best interest is what drove your decision, you made the best one you could with the information you had, and you don't need to feel guilty about that.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

We too had to make that decision as to when is enough enough. We knew that chemo was not an option and gave Pete the gift of not letting him suffer. He did great after his surgery and it was only 2 weeks when he began a swift downhill. My husband and I with breaking hearts knew we couldn't let him go any longer so we let him go. We learned our lesson from our first golden Zachary. We just couldn't see straight with him. He was fine one day and not the next so we just hung on never realizing that he was hanging on for us. It has been almost 20 years since we lost Zachary and I anguish over that so often still. 
Watch Tanner because you will know and let him know that you will be ok and it is ok for him to go. You are in my thoughts!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tanner*

Praying for Tanner and you.


----------



## TannersOwner (Mar 12, 2011)

Well, I just want to let you guys know that Tanner passed Friday morning. He hadn't moved for 2 days and we were trying to figure out what we should do. He didn't show any signs of pain, just laying around. He did really well before that, even going outside and laying down with his head up and looking around. We showered him with chips and poptarts and cheese. But on Wednesday he just layed down and really went downhill thursday night. He wouldn't even lift his head. I went to bed thursday night but before I fell asleep I felt I needed to sleep on the floor downstairs with him, so I did. I remember in the middle of the night he started breathing heavy and when I woke up friday he was gone. I'm just glad that I slept down there with him, he head was right next to me when I woke up. I'm sure he knew that I was there for him. I slept next to him the first day we got him, and the last day.

So anyway, I won't be back here. Thanks everybody for your concern and encouragement throughout this whole thing.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry to read this, but I hope you can take solace in knowing that you were there with him as he passed, and now he is free from pain. Rest in peace Tanner.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am sorry to hear Tanner has passed, but happy you were by his side as he left.

Sleep softly Tanner.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Run free dear Tanner.....


----------



## Marita (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss, however he was lucky to have had such a loving and devoted person by his side. Take care.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm very sorry to hear that you lost your handsome Tanner. What a comfort it was for him to leave this world with you right by his side! The bond and love that you both shared will never disappear. Godspeed dearest Tanner.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm so sad for you but so pleased you were able to be by his side. Wishing you healing in your memories of your time with Tanner and wishing Tanner wonderful play dates and play mates at Rainbow Bridge...run fast and free lovely Tanner


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My heart goes out to you. Tanner was a very handsome boy and he was lucky to have you at his side through his life and his death.

You are hurting now and I suspect that you will for a long time to come, but I hope you find some consolation in knowing that Tanner is no longer in pain. He will be watching over you, waiting for you to remember him with a smile instead of sadness and hoping that you find another dog to love soon.

Many of us find comfort in this piece by American playwright Eugene O'Neill, written in memory of his beloved dog: The Last Will and Testament of Silverdene Emblem O'Neill.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Best way to go is in the arms of a love one....
I am so very sorry for your loss...sending you hugs!!

RIP Tanner, Play with Teddy at the Bridge


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry that Tanner passed. He is a very handsome boy. I feel heartened that you were with him when he passed and that he went to the Bridge in his sleep. Run free, sweet Tanner.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about Tanner...rest softly sweet boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tanner*

Rest in peace, Dear Sweet Tanner.
I am so glad you were sleeping with him.
Please stick around here-lots of love and support.
Tanner is palying with my Snobear and Smooch at the Rainbow Bridge now.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

TannersOwner said:


> Well, I just want to let you guys know that Tanner passed Friday morning. He hadn't moved for 2 days and we were trying to figure out what we should do. He didn't show any signs of pain, just laying around. He did really well before that, even going outside and laying down with his head up and looking around. We showered him with chips and poptarts and cheese. But on Wednesday he just layed down and really went downhill thursday night. He wouldn't even lift his head. I went to bed thursday night but before I fell asleep I felt I needed to sleep on the floor downstairs with him, so I did. I remember in the middle of the night he started breathing heavy and when I woke up friday he was gone. I'm just glad that I slept down there with him, he head was right next to me when I woke up. I'm sure he knew that I was there for him. I slept next to him the first day we got him, and the last day.
> 
> So anyway, I won't be back here. Thanks everybody for your concern and encouragement throughout this whole thing.


This post hits really close to home. I sat with Millie on her last night with us. The next day we released her from her suffering. I am so glad to see that your best friend knew you were with him in his final moments. Please do not go away, stay and when you feel you can tell us more about Tanner.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you lost Tanner, but so glad you were by his side. RIP sweet Tanner


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

RIP dear Tanner.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm very sorry about your loss of Tanner. I also slept next to my girl on her last night. Please don't feel you have to leave. Hopefully you will find some comfort here.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about your sweet Tanner, I know just how you feel, we just said good-bye to our 9 year old girl yesterday afternoon with the same dreaded disease and it is very painful to watch them go. Losing them just seems to take a chunk out of your past. I'm so glad you were with him when he passed, he knows how much you loved him. 

Though it doesn't seem like it now time will heal your broken heart and you will be able to look back fondly of all your childhood memories with Tanner.
I hope you at least hang around long enough to get support from other members here, it is very helpful.


----------

